# WMAA Camp Tour 04-05



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2004)

*WMAA Modern Arnis Training Camps*​ 
*2004*​ 
*2nd Annual East Coast Fall Camp*​October 2 & 3, 2004 Philadelphia, PA​ 
*1st Annual Canadian Fall Camp*​October 15 - 17, 2004 London, Ontario​ 


*2005*​ 
*2nd Annual East Coast Winter Camp*​February 27 & 28, 2005 DC, Virginia Area ​ 
*2nd Annual Midw**est Camp*​March 5 & 6, 2005 Detroit, MI​ 
*1st Annual South Midwest Camp*​March 12 & 13, 2005 Dallas, TX​ 
*4th Annual Instructors Camp & 40th Birthday Bash*​June 3 -5, 2005 Buffalo, NY​ 
*2nd Annual Black Belt Camp*​August 12 - 14, 2005 Buffalo, NY​ 

*For more information visit the WMAA website at www.wmarnis.com *​*or contact the headquarters at wmarnis@wmarnis.com or 716-675-0899 *​


----------



## James Miller (Oct 4, 2004)

.


----------

